# Mudding In Millry Alabama



## WildHogRiders (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

WildHogRiders said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/tateknives?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/sYhPEZSl4E8


 
That looks fun can I come sometime..lol


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't help but laugh at Ole Dude on yellow bike. Nice wheelie and quick eject.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

enjoyed , looked like a great place to ride .


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

wcs61 said:


> Can't help but laugh at Ole Dude on yellow bike. Nice wheelie and quick eject.


Yeah it was funny I posted a video of it from another angle on here the other day


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

cool vid man, looks like a great time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a few more wildhog asked me to put on for him!


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Whats the title of the song on the first video?


----------

